# Internet disconnects while downloading files



## seanfoo2005 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi I am new here and I have a problem with my router/modem.
I'm using a Linksys Cisco router (WRT160N V2) and an Acer laptop. My internet connection disconnects occasionally while I am downloading files via mediafire. It suddenly disconnects and I have to restart my Wifi button on my laptop for it to connect again. Sometimes, my downloading still continues but I could not access the internet browser nor MSN. Any solutions?

And this is my log list.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.3 (BETA)

Scan saved at 6:34:33 PM, on 13/03/2010

Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)

MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6002.18005)

Boot mode: Normal



Running processes:

C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe

C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe

C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE

C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe

C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe

C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe

C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe

C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe

C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe

C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe

C:\Windows\System32 undll32.exe

C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe

C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe

C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Sensor\ATSwpNav.exe

C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe

C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe

C:\Program Files\Brownie\BrStsWnd.exe

C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe

C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe

C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe

C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe

C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe

C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe

C:\Program Files\Carbonite\CarbonitePreinstaller.exe

C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\stxmenumgr.exe

C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe

C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe

C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe

C:\Program Files\Air Mouse\Air Mouse\Air Mouse.exe

C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe

C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe

C:\Program Files\Brownie\brpjp04a.exe

C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe

C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe

C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe

C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10d.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Program Files\TrendMicro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

C:\Windows\System32 otepad.exe



R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.sp.edu.sg

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=4809&s=2&o=vp32&d=0109&m=aspire_4937

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=4809&s=2&o=vp32&d=0109&m=aspire_4937

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 

R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - *{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)

O1 - Hosts: 

O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll

O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll

O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Scriptcl.dll

O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll

O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll

O2 - BHO: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll

O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll

O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll

O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll

O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Easy Photo Print - {9421DD08-935F-4701-A9CA-22DF90AC4EA6} - C:\Program Files\Epson Software\Easy Photo Print\EPTBL.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATSwpNav] "C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Sensor\ATSwpNav.exe" -run

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VitaKeyPdtWzd] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PdtWzd.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrStsWnd] C:\Program Files\Brownie\BrstsWnd.exe Autorun

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] C:\PROGRA~1\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\Skytel.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile-based device management] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CarboniteSetupLite] "C:\Program Files\Carbonite\CarbonitePreinstaller.exe" /preinstalled /showonfirst /reshowat=900

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxMenuMgr] "C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Keep Bone] "C:\ProgramData\EGGSBAGSBAGS.l90mi"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\common\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe

O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Air Mouse.lnk = C:\Program Files\Air Mouse\Air Mouse\Air Mouse.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?

O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000

O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html

O8 - Extra context menu item: Save YouTube Video - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft\Dll\IEContextMenuY.dll/scriptY2MP4.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Save YouTube Video as MP3 - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft\Dll\IEContextMenuY.dll/scriptY2MP3.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm

O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm

O9 - Extra button: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Quick-Launching Area - {10954C80-4F0F-11d3-B17C-00C0DFE39736} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\PwdBank.exe

O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll

O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll

O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL

O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm

O13 - Gopher Prefix: 

O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab

O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll

O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll

O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL

O20 - AppInit_DLLs: AVGRSSTX.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\GOOGLE\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL

O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll

O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe

O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe

O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe

O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe

O23 - Service: SMS Agent Host (CcmExec) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\CCM\CcmExec.exe

O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe

O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe

O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe

O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe

O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe

O23 - Service: Seagate Service (FreeAgentGoNext Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe

O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.9.911.3589 (GoogleDesktopManager-110309-193829) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe

O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca0da6dad5bde2) (gupdate1ca0da6dad5bde2) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe

O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi 2.0 Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe

O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe

O23 - Service: iGroupTec Service (IGBASVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Bio Protection\BASVC.exe

O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe

O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe

O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe

O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe

O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe

O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe

O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe

O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe

O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32 vvsvc.exe

O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe

O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe

O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Connect Service (VMCService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\VMCService.exe

O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe



--

End of file - 17407 bytes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

When you said downloading files from Mediafire? Are your downloading Music, Movies, TV shows, Games?


----------



## seanfoo2005 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm hello!
I am usually downloading games and movies. They are in sizes of 100mb or 200mb. 
When I download them at home, I constantly get disconnected from my wireless internet. However when I am at my friend's house, I do not get disconnected and still could do many parallel downloads at a single time. 
I am guessing that there is something wrong with my router?
Could you please help! Thank you!


----------



## seanfoo2005 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I can confirm that the problem is with my WRT160N V2 Linksys Cisco Router. Because when I am connected directly via my modem and download things, I do not disconnect from the internet. 
But with the wireless router, I do dc! Please help. Is it the settings of my router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Downloading illegal files from the internet is against US Laws. Using any P2P Apps is against Forum Rules as well. We can't further assist you anymore.

This Thread is now Closed!


----------

